#kubuntu-council 2015-11-23
<ubuntulo12>  /save
<valorie> nice! good to see you, ubuntulo12
<blahdeblah> valorie: Hopefully that should sort out your logging :-)
<valorie> thanks, blahdeblah
<valorie> I need to op up to remove "logbot requested" from the /topic
<valorie> :-)
* valorie changed the topic of #kubuntu-council to: Kubuntu Council - The Friendly Council: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-council | Planning notes: https://notes.kde.org/p/pRErbxMqWY | Kubuntu Myths - https://notes.kde.org/p/DebunkingMyths
<ahoneybun> thanks valorie
<valorie> yw, sorry it took me so long to recall that I said I'd do it
#kubuntu-council 2015-11-25
<valorie> ahoneybun: can you paste the join link for me?
<valorie> found it on telegram, thanks again for inviting me
#kubuntu-council 2017-11-28
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> If you see that bug about the feature tour in the site, I fixed it already
<valorie> nice!
<valorie> and commented on teh bug report?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> valorie: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/+bug/1734781
<valorie> cool
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> @valorie, I am +1 for killing it
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> @ahoneybun, Good Skills 👌
<valorie> that doesn't mean we can't still use the admittedly-icky ubuntu wiki, but ditching that themed one
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> @Sick_Rimmit it was just a odd typo in the URL to the feature tour page
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Yeah, but you got off your butt and fixed it, so as I said "Good Skills"
#kubuntu-council 2017-11-29
<IrcsomeBot1> CliffordTheBigRedDoggie was removed by: CliffordTheBigRedDoggie
#kubuntu-council 2017-11-30
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> ?
<IrcsomeBot1> * acheronuk wonders when clivejo de-activated himself from kubuntu-developers :(
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> 😩
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> That really sucks :(
<wxl> what would have led to that???
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I dunno :/
<wxl> neat
<wxl> oops
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Yeah I didn't think Clive leaving was "neat" :/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> We're now down to one active "Kubuntu Developer" and two total people on the team with archive access
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> That should really change.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> wxl: Are you willing to be assimiliated into being a packager? :P
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> in case it's not obious, i've taken some steps in that regard
<wxl> at least as far as getting back into packaging is concerned
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Yeah we should get you going with staging and stuff like symbols
<wxl> k
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Would you be willing to stage Frameworks 5.41 to go in the archive in about a week?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> That'll get you somewhat familiar with the tooling
<wxl> i could help with guidance
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Sure, I'll be able to help you
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Or @acheronuk if he feels inclined as well
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Night, see you all in 5 hours :P
<valorie> I just dropped a note to Clive to see if he's OK
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, I'm sure can be arranged
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Morning 😪
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @valorie, Excellent
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Ok
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Just had a short natter with Clive, he seems alright, I think he's just off in a different direction for a while.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> That's what I've gathered, yeah.
#kubuntu-council 2017-12-01
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Can I get a retweet from @kubuntu please? https://twitter.com/tsimonq2/status/936384810972516355
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @Sick_Rimmit @ahoneybun ^^^
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Thanks valorie :D
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, done
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Thanks!
#kubuntu-council 2017-12-02
<valorie> off to my hubby's bday dinner
<tsimonq2> Have fun, and happy bday to him :)
<valorie> oh, such a good time -- good food, but more important all our kids and Oscar were there
<tsimonq2> Excellent!
#kubuntu-council 2019-11-26
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @Sick_Rimmit I'm sorry that I wasn't able to make it to the video, I had the company Superfan 3 event to handle and get a bit tipsy at.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hey no problems @ahoneybun I did contact them, and of course I couldn't either. They were fine about it
#kubuntu-council 2019-11-27
<valorie> @ahoneybun how are things there?
<valorie> I'm planning on calling thomas in a bit
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It's going well valorie. Are you going to visit soon?
<valorie> I hope to, yes
<valorie> I can't believe that he's been there a year and a half and I've not yet
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yea come on! You're so busy with cool stuff!
<valorie> I'm busy for sure but dunno if it's considered cool
<valorie> lol
#kubuntu-council 2019-11-29
<valorie> @ahoneybun good on ya for keeping the secret
<valorie> <3
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Oh that secret?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Shhhhhh 🥰
<valorie> Thomas is sitting on the couch a foot or two away from me
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> @Sick_Rimmit my son Thomas (Aaron's co-worker) flew up to Seattle  yesterday morning for Thanksgiving
<valorie> and my husband's 70th birthday Sunday
<valorie> I wished for it but didn't expect it at ALL
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> How lovely 🥰
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> 👍
<valorie> coulda knocked me over with a feather
